# The Houston Rockets Climb to the Top thread



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

The most motivating thing about being at the bottom is the climb back up, and I truly believe that this team will continually make its way up the standings from this point on. So let's have this thread to keep track of our progress!

*December 7th*
Current Record: 5 wins 12 losses

- Tied with Portland for last place in Western Conference (14th seed)

Next target: Utah Jazz - 1.5 games back


----------



## Kyakko (Aug 14, 2002)

Yao Mania said:


> The most motivating thing about being at the bottom is the climb back up, and I truly believe that this team will continually make its way up the standings from this point on. So let's have this thread to keep track of our progress!
> 
> *December 7th*
> Current Record: 5 wins 12 losses
> ...


i feel it! this is where we start roll'n. T-mac's almost back to his old self again. all we need is a pg. what's the word on skip and when is he coming back. no one can give me a straight answer.


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm with you. Let's right this ship and begin our ascent back to the top of the league.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I wanted to take a snapshot of the power rankings once the Rockets were rated dead last. It is just a matter of time and health before the Rockets are a top 5 team again. Yes.. McGrady and Yao are that good.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Yes.. McGrady and Yao are that good.


Doh, they aren't and never were.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Amareca said:


> Doh, they aren't and never were.


 They may not be the next Nash and Diaw, but they are pretty damn close.


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> They may not be the next Nash and Diaw, but they are pretty damn close.


 :laugh: :wink:


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Go Rockets. Time to be #1 again....

Time to win another championship.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Good idea with the thread. Lets hope we are on the way up.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Can one of the mods sticky this so it doesnt end up lost somewhere in the other pages like most threads do?


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Great idea. Rockets will be number 1!


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Since Portland lost to Minnesota, and Utah earned a win against Atalanta, we are no longer the last in Western Conference. :clap: 
*December 8th*
Current Record: 5 wins 12 losses

- 14th in Western Conference!
Next target: Sacramento Kings- 1.5 games back


So it makes the following game in Sacramento rather important for us.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

We are now 6-12. Let's go for more wins....

Good start 

I want in the playoffs!!! :curse:


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

Make that 7-12, let's keep it going.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Only a game behind the Jazz. If they lose to the Blazers (not easy), and we win against the Warriors (also not so easy), then we'll be tied with them.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

8-12 and climbing!!! :banana: 

We don't need to worry about other teams as long as we keep winning!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*December 16th*
Current Record: 9 wins 12 losses

- Tied with Seattle and Sacramento for 12th place in Western Conference

Next target: Utah Jazz and New Orleans Hornets - 0.5 games back


----------



## zinc (Apr 27, 2005)

Man! This is so exciting! It feels so good to see that Rockets is on the right track again and Yao seems to get much better than last year. If Yao keeps playing like this, we are bona fide champion contender.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Sweepin' this damn road trip...called it last week and callin' it again.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Two good games from Yao and T-MAc combined means we are now just a half game behind 10th place.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Dec 17th*
Seattle wins, Utah and New Orleans loses. We're now in a 4 way tie for 11th place in Western Conference, and 1/2 game back of Seattle for 10th. 

We gotta pick up some wins to get out of this log jam!


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Can't wait until we blow out the Clippers tomorrow.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, we're back to where we started.... last place, 1/2 game behind the Blazers. Let's hope our climb resumes when T-Mac and Yao returns...


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

^I hope so.
as of now the only thing we should do is to fight and pull off a win.


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

no one believes anymore...lets get this going again :banana:


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

*Feb. 7th* 
*19-29* NO.*13* *5.5* behind Lakers and New Orl/OKC

```
7.   New Orl/OKC     13.0  
 8.   LA Lakers       13.0  
 9.   Utah            14.0  
 10.  Golden State    15.0  
 11.  Minnesota       15.0  
 12.  Sacramento      17.0  
 [B]13.  Houston         18.5[/B]
 14.  Seattle         18.5  
 15.  Portland        19.5
```
GOOO, ROCKETS! Fight for the 7th seed! :banana:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> Well, we're back to where we started.... last place, 1/2 game behind the Blazers. Let's hope our climb resumes when T-Mac and Yao returns...


Guess the climb in on again!


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't see why people keep on saying we should trash the season. We're only 5.5 games out of the playoffs. A run in the second half, and who knows, we might be into the "second season".

Still believing.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

13-6 record with Yao and T-Mac in the game. Let's go for #14!


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

21-30, now 4.5 games out of the 8th spot.


----------



## eaglewu (Feb 21, 2005)

23-31, still 4.5 games out of the 8th spot.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

We can get this. I hope so...At least the 8th spot!!!

Who's on the 8th?!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We passed the T-Wolves, now 12th in the conference!! :rbanana: 

4 or 5 games out of the 8th spot, depending on the Lakers game


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

uh oh the western conference better be scared, the rockets learnt to win without t-mac :angel:


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

lakers 28-27 they lost to the clippers :clap: 

Rockets 24-31 are quietly creeping closer to them :raised_ey


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I hope Lakers lose as many games so we can get the 8th spot. 

How many games left?


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

27 games to advance 4 games. I think we can do it. :clap:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*8. L.A. Lakers 28 27 0.509 16.0*
9. Utah 26 28 0.481 17.5
10. Sacramento 25 30 0.455 19.0
*11. Houston 24 31 0.436 20.0*
12. Golden State 24 31 0.436 20.0

11th place :rbanana:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

The climb in ON!


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeap...I hope we have enough games to detrone Lakers....


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> The climb in ON!


 The tension is rising...I'm getting nervous already.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

All we need is to stay healthy and not lose games that we should win. Recipe for a playoff run.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

i kow we can do it! Just hope the team stays healthy 

there isnt a reason in the world why this team cant make it in


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

lakers fall to .500 28-28 :clap: 

rockets rising slowly 25-31 :banana: 

I can smell the post season!!!!!


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Rockets win, Lakers lose (I love Pierce). :banana: 3 games back.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Come on Lakers...Lose the next games and if Rockets win, we are making it!!!

PLEEEEEASEEEE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Current Record: 27-33
Current Seed: 11th (tied with T'Wolves)
Games Remaining: 22

Next target: Utah Jazz (1.5 games back)
Current 8th seed: LA Lakers (4.0 games back)


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

27-33,we must fill up this hole first! 6 games back,see if we can pull off a 8-2 run. Go,Rockets!


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

4 games actually.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> 4 games actually.


that's deceptive. we have to win 4 games and expect Lakers to lose 4!
I mean we shoud first be a .500 team.
btw,time to correct your siggy. Its 20/10 now.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

skykisser said:


> that's deceptive. we have to win 4 games and expect Lakers to lose 4!
> I mean we shoud first be a .500 team.
> btw,time to correct your siggy. Its 20/10 now.


 Fixed. :banana: Very happy to do it, as well.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

```
1.  San Antonio      --  
 2.  Phoenix          5.5  
 3.  Denver          14.5  
 4.  Dallas           --  
 5.  LA Clippers     13.0  
 6.  Memphis         14.0  
 7.  New Orl/OKC     16.5  
 8.  LA Lakers       16.5  
 9.  Sacramento      18.0  
 10.  Utah           18.0  
 11.  Houston        19.5  
 12.  Minnesota      21.5  
 13.  Golden State   23.0  
 14.  Seattle        25.0  
 15.  Portland       29.0
```
29-33 
hope New Orl/OKC continues its drop so that we will get a better chance to hit the top 8! :biggrin:


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Looks like NOK is losing. 
We need Utah and Sacramento to do the same.

Do we have games with NOK, Utah and Sacramento up on the schedule?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> Looks like NOK is losing.
> We need Utah and Sacramento to do the same.
> 
> Do we have games with NOK, Utah and Sacramento up on the schedule?


Thu 23/3 at NO/Oklahoma City 8:00 PM
Sun 9/4 at Sacramento 9:00 PM
Mon 10/4 at Utah 9:00 PM


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i think we are at the point where we can unsticky this thread.





*Go NeTs*


----------

